

Focus, Cadence and Shipping - WadeF
http://wadefoster.net/post/45552816767/focus-cadence-and-shipping

======
lucisferre
This is actually pretty good, and I have to say I was surprised. I generally
expect to roll my eyes whenever I see anyone describing anything similar to
sprints or iterations in the "Agile" sense.

What I like here is that instead of mindlessly sticking to your guns and
cramming everything that the team may have believed they were going to deliver
into the sprint they adjust continuously throughout gaining greater focus
around the most important value that they can potentially deliver. It's this
flexibility and adaptability I find most "Agile" teams are completely missing.

The other thing I like is that the team members have both self-determination
(the ability to decide to some degree what they will deliver) and ownership.
These two things are often lacking. Team managers usually have all the
determination but without true ownership and accountability for the results. I
find this to be a disastrous situation.

I still don't really like sprints much but this is definitely an improvement
over the way typical teams seem to approach Agile.

